# Cfmoto cforce 500 ho



## Wiblueboy (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey guys I'm new here from WI. Was always a Polaris guy but recently bought a Cfmoto and have to say after almost 800 miles on it this thing is awesome! Next step is new tires. Not sure if I want to go with mega mayhem or mud bugs?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice! These do make great mud machines. Also if interested in a pure CFMoto site, I am a mod on one of the very few out there. It's : CFMoto-forum.com

On tires, between the two, I think I would do the mega mayhems. JMO


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks a lot like it came from BRP factory. Lol. 

Pretty slick looking machine. I'm definitely digging that blue. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Wiblueboy (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks! I was a little skeptical at first but it's turned out to really be a nice machine


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I believe the 500HO replaced the 550 and has more power then the 550 plus many updates. It's said to be a great machine. People on the CFMoto web site are itching to hear reports on it.


----------

